# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  طرز استفاده از css و js در codeigniter  چگونه است ؟

## mamad2012

دوستان لطفا کمک کنید من تو  پروژه ام باید از css  و javascript  استفاده کنم اما موفق نشدم

----------


## mamad2012

کسی بلد نیست ؟

----------


## Javidhb

میتونید یه پوشه بنام assets درست کنید(در root پروژه) و بعد دو فولدر دیگه به نام js (برای جاوااسکریپت) و css توی اون بسازید.
*توجه کنید،* حتما .htaccess رو ویرایش کنید و پوشه assets رو قابل دسترسی کنید.

برای لود مثلا css هم میتونید از یه کد شبیه این استفاده کنید:
<link rel="stylesheet" href=<?php echo base_url();?>"assets/css/main.css" type="text/css" media="screen"/>

----------


## mahdi doanload

کسی میتونه بیشتر و واضح تر توضیح بده خواهشا!!
ممنون میشم

----------


## hatefs

برای اینکه فایل index.php از آدرس پنهان بشه در استفاده از فریم ورک ها فایلی به نام .htaccess که دسترسی ها و یکسری قوانین را برای هاست تعیین می کند را به کار می برند شما اگر این فایل وجود دارد آن را باید به گونه ای تغییر دهید تا پوشه ای قابل دسترسی باشد

----------


## Jason.Bourne

میتونید از این کتابخانه استفاده کنید که خیلی تر و تمیز این کار را برای شما انجام میده.

http://codeigniter.com/forums/viewthread/117966/

----------

